# Long distance bomb from Ron!!!



## sassy (May 28, 2007)

"BOOM" is what the waitress says to our table as she starts passing out drinks, this round is on Ron all the way from Florida. Thank you Ron!!!! I hope I get to meet you soon. 

I really enjoyed the herf gentlemen.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

this is a very confusing post, as all first posts should be!

welcome new gorilla sassy


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

sassy said:


> "BOOM" is what the waitress says to our table as she starts passing out drinks, this round is on Ron all the way from Florida. Thank you Ron!!!! I hope I get to meet you soon.
> 
> I really enjoyed the herf gentlemen.


See what you did Ron? You took out a poor newbie herfer.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!! First post for Liz. I was great meeting you. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.
:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

It was good to meet you SASSY. Yeah, Ron bombed us with a round. Now that was classic:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

It was nice to meet you Liz.....that Ron is a bombing bastage for sure :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> It was good to meet you SASSY. Yeah, Ron bombed us with a round. Now that was classic:tu


hmm............I've seen that line some where B4


----------



## sassy (May 28, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> It was nice to meet you Liz.....that Ron is a bombing bastage for sure :ss


It was great to meet all of you.


----------

